# When you die.



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

When you die, what would you like to come back as?

For those who don't believe in reincarnation, if you could come back, what would you like to be?

Jon


----------



## CalebIV (Feb 10, 2013)

Wrong forum there bud.


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

Depends on who you ask and where I'm going with this. 

Jon


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd like to stay dead, thanks.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

I wanna come back as a [email protected]$$ falcon.


----------



## idolizechristinasalgado (Mar 21, 2013)

Hmmm maybe I'd prefer to stay up in heaven? But if I have to choose I think I would come back as a wolf. I've always wanted to be in a pack and I love nature so yeah.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A frog


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

a dragon


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

A dung Beetle


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

idolizechristinasalgado said:


> Hmmm maybe I'd prefer to stay up in heaven? But if I have to choose I think I would come back as a wolf. I've always wanted to be in a pack and I love nature so yeah.


And when you're a wolf, in a pack like that, then what happens?

Jon


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> I'd like to stay dead, thanks.


:yes


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I'd want to come back as a rock. I feel like that could be pretty peaceful.


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd like to come back as a rich person


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

an elephant, corrected a female African elephant


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

cozynights said:


> I'd like to come back as a rich person


me too


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

cozynights said:


> I'd like to come back as a rich person


And when you're a rich person, then what happens?

Jon


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

i would come back just as i am, just not daed


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

another human with the same set of problems, plus additional ones i've accumulated from bad habits in this life.


----------



## idolizechristinasalgado (Mar 21, 2013)

123destiny said:


> And when you're a wolf, in a pack like that, then what happens?
> 
> Jon


I don't know maybe just run around and live in the olden days and help people like Pocahontas lol.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I believe if reincarnation is a valid idea how it works will be that we are all here to learn and overcome what problems we face in this life. any karma we accumulate will be carried over into the next life ,any resolutions we make will be rewarded in the next. if we make no changes we are reset into similar conditions until we learn lessons our soul needs to understand to help it evolve.


----------



## rac (Mar 11, 2013)

An eagle.

(Or a T Rex. That would be pretty awesome.)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

A mantis shrimp.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Not sure, whatever creature you are on this planet, you suffer in one way or another. It's a hard life finding food, rearing young and watching out for natural predators, as well as humans trying to ruin your day.
Bonobo apes seem to have a fun life though, I'd come back as one of them.


----------



## Melanin7 (Feb 25, 2013)

As a anime character, haha


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

An evil genius.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Why would I want to do this sh1t again?


----------



## Zezima (Mar 26, 2013)

id like to come back as a confident male with 10/10 facial aesthetics


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> A mantis shrimp.


yea!

which begs the question; were the worlds greatest boxers mantis shrimps in previous lives?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

galaxy1 said:


> yea!
> 
> which begs the question; were the worlds greatest boxers mantis shrimps in previous lives?


Yes! And also all the ninjas.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

An extraterrestrial being, because if reincarnation is a thing. Whos to say its just bound to earth? Whole universe out there.


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Buddha


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Dragon with a samurai sword.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

A sloth.


----------



## manroger4 (Mar 14, 2013)

I do not want that to happen to me soon. So now everything is fine.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

A being of pure energy transcendental of the limitations set forth by human logic and our understanding of space and time. A being not hindered by emotions, reason or anything else we could possibly imagine. The need to have a pedestal to perceive from need not be a factor either. I would simply be everything and nothing.

Presuming I'm limited to choose from sentient beings already populating this earth, then probably a domesticated family dog. Dogs are happy as sh1t.


----------



## socialanxietyfix (Nov 30, 2012)

Although I don't believe in coming back, if your question can be translated into - "What other living thing would you like to experience consciousness as", I would say a hawk. It would be incredible to experience flight from a purely physical standpoint.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm never coming back, NEVER


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

ManuelVinn said:


> I'm never coming back, NEVER


Coming back as a ghost might be cool.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

A God


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

Hard to decide ...but either a Dolphin or a Hummingbird


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

As myself, but without sa


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I'd like to stay dead, thanks.


Same


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I wouldn't want to come back. Who would possibly want to go through this sh*t all over again.


----------



## Safe (Apr 8, 2013)

Come back as a Bill Gates.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

123destiny said:


> When you die, what would you like to come back as?
> 
> For those who don't believe in reincarnation, if you could come back, what would you like to be?


 I don't believe in it but just for fun. I think I'd want to be female, as I'm absolutely fascinated with women.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Although I love horses I would prefer to be a tarantula ( wild not captive.) Just lounging in a burrow somewhere warm eating any bugs that wander past. Easy life.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Why would you wanna come back to this ****???

Unless "alien" is a choice...I wanna be an alien.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Either a unicorn (A nyan unicorn that can fly in space)

or A bird which I think is the obvious one coz ive always had dreams about flying like a lot of people and would love to be able to fly


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

A tuna fish. :/ No..all life forms are not special. Keep me dead.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

I wouldn't want to come back actually. But if i had too I'd want to be a eagle, shark or a lion.


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

I would want to come back as evrything Ive been trying to be.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not coming back.


----------



## UselessMatter (May 14, 2013)

I dont think i would want to. From the many NDE's ive read the person has said they were very happy and didnt want to leave. Im sure if im not a bad person and after i die id want to stay in whatever "heaven" it is.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I would like to exist as a star. An alpha in a new constellation e.g. Alpha Tauri, Alpha Scorpii, etc.


----------



## Chrissysoul (May 14, 2013)

I would come back as a super confident person lol. I wouldn't take **** from anyone ... hmm lol maybe I should do this now.


----------



## Moo5 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'd like to be someone who has it all: Confidence, looks, money, friends and just a good life that doesn't involve so much stress


----------

